# Help please. Leaking antifreeze backside engine passenger side



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Hey guys. Starting leaking antifreeze couple days ago and trying to find where it's coming from. Cant seem to find exactly where it's coming from. Anyone have any experience with the cooling lines water pump yet. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

How many miles? If you are near timing belt replacement, that involves a new water pump. My guess is that is your most likely leak on the passenger side. 

Mine had a very minor, almost impossible to detect leak near or in the expansion tank or cap. It seems to have stopped, that doesn't appear to be your issue. 

I recall a few have had issues with the water pump, driven by the timing belt. That is where I'd look if I had a passenger side leak. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks. 108000 miles and yes we were thinking same thing with water pump. Was changing that too with the timing belt. But theres a line running into the back of engine coming off the y connector and was wondering if it might be leaking there.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Update. Dealer called and the oil cooler line is leaking. 340 bucks


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cruzediesel81 said:


> Thanks. 108000 miles and yes we were thinking same thing with water pump. Was changing that too with the timing belt. But theres a line running into the back of engine coming off the y connector and was wondering if it might be leaking there.


Glad you found your leak.

Even though the water pump may not be the culprit, do the water pump along with the timing belt, you’re already in there for the timing belt anyway. 

My ‘14 diesel water pump failed around 65K miles. It was pretty spectacular, dumped a quart of coolant into the timing belt and out the cover. They replaced timing belt due to contamination.


----------



## Cruzediesel81 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah I was going to do the water pump and timing belt but the dealer let me know they changed both around 55000 miles when transmission was jerking out of stop and changed transmission. So good for another 50000. Thanks for your response.


----------

